# EU6500i - Disabling Autochoke



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

I know there have been a few threads on this topic, however, I can still use some help. I recently installed a USCarb tri-fuel kit on my EU6500i and I am having a hellacious time (regardless of the load block settings, I've tried them all) getting it to start. Once I do get it going, it runs fine. I suspect the problem centers around the auto choke engaging. Can anyone provide the steps required to a) disengage the autochoke and b) confirm it remains in the fully open position?

I also notice that once I get it running and apply a full load, the load block settings appear to have virtually no effect on the RPM. The RPM remains at 3300 +/-. Is this a function of the electronics regulating the output? On my old conventional Generac, under load, the RPM was very sensitive to the load block settings.

Thanks in advance for any input.

Andy


----------



## graymac (Feb 15, 2013)

The auto choke is powered "on", so removing the electrical plug from the top of the carb will ensure that it does not engage. Make sure that the plug removed is the choke and not the throttle! By remove I mean just "unplug" the connector, lift it out of the way and put back the rubber grommet.


----------

